# I love the classics



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come on guys...who remembers duck hunt on the original nintendo???

Let's get some nodakers to post some top scores. 

http://www.johnnyslack.com/duckhunt/duckhunt.php


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

WOW, nowhere near easy using a laptop computer....i'll stick to the good ole nintendo


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

NO WAY ...can I post my score...not until I practice more LOL! sure is fun though!!!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

It's gonna be a long fall if I shoot like that!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Come on guys...who remembers duck hunt on the original nintendo???


Do I remember??? Huey, I still rock out Nintendo. I never advanced past Super Nintendo. The new games are a little too complex for me.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Perfect for a Friday....lol


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Does anyone remember the big screen trap shooting and duck hunting games at Happy Joes in Devils Lake back in the 80's? You know, it had a box that weighed about 5 pounds and had a long extension cord so you could bring the button box to your table.

I loved the duck hunting one when you shot a duck the dog would run out a retrieve the duck.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The frontier in West Fargo still has a trap schooting game on the big screen.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How many of you remember when the only hunting show on tv for the week was the "American Sportsman" on ABC. And that was often times prempted by a late running football game. (only 3 TV channels plus public broadcasting).


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thank god for direct T.V.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i wish my computer had a little plastic gun to point at the screen. i suck on the computer.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, just another toy to use throughout the work day...

Score: 
First Round - 
8250 - I was using the mouse on my labtop.

Second Round - 
21250

:lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

using the mouse sucks. the highest ive gotten is 29250. that is pathetic considering the top score is 120000 or something.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't believe the high score, what the...who the...how?

29k mm... I will try and see what I can do.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field hunter,I remember watching the american sportsman.Curt Gowdy was great on that show.How about the fishing shows?The fishing hole was the cream of the crop back then.You also had The world of Virgil Ward  ,Roland Martin,and a few other bass shows.The classics,as far as video games,the game pong,came out when I was in junior high :burns: .


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Virgil Ward....Now that was a classic along with the The Fishing whole.

There were guys into "Pong" about the same as there are now with the x-box. Not to mention that there were NO PCs, hence no internet, NO cell phones, Microwaves were just coming out, NO SUVs, everyone hunted with their cars and did just fine (the old 1971 impala saw alot of off road driving back then) and the best of all.....There was NO steel shot. Remember how well those ducks came down with # 4 lead 3" magnums..... and the old T and #4 buck lead for geese.....there weren't too many cripples floating around after getting hit with those.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Back then scouting was much bigger than it is now,no maps or anything to go by.When you found a good spot,chances are you would see no one else there the rest of the season.The introduction of steel shot,along with decreased duck numbers,caused waterfowl hunter numbers to plummet.We hunted just as hard when the limit was 3 or 4 as we do now,and had very good hunting back then.The steel shot of the early days was down right terrible!You could shoot a greenhead with 3" #1 shot at 25 yards and would have to shoot it again at least once to kill it.I do miss the deadliness of deuce lead on geese,but the steel shot of today isnt all that bad.I also remember seeing a snow goose shot with #4 buck so high it litterally exploded on impact when it hit the ground.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i am getting better. my new top is 38750


----------

